# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  اتــــركوهـ فــهــو مــعــاق...!؟

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم // مسائكم
معطر بذكر حبيب قلوبنا وسرسعادتنا نبينا 
محمد وآله الطيبن المنتجبين الطاهرين.

بسمـ الله الرحمن الرحيمـ،


ابتسامة للحياة .. مملؤة بالتفاؤل ..

/
\
/



أمامك مشوار حافل بالإنتقاص .. والترفع .. وكلمات التحطيم ..




/
\
/











ترى .. لماذا هي مقيدة ؟؟؟ .. هل لأنها معاقة ..


/
\
/






وجوه شتى .. باسمة .. عابسة .. متشائمة .. قولوا عنها ماتشاؤون 



/
\
/









نظرة ذات معنى من .. مصاب بالتوحد


/
\
/














أنت عاجز .. لا تصلح للعيش بيننا ..



/
\
/




/
\










(( الحمدلله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاهم به .. وفضلنا على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا ))


/
\
/







معاق .. مشلول .. عاجز .. منغولي .. مريض نفسي ..


كلمات تهد الجبال .. فما بالك ببشر ... وما أكثر ماسمعناها .. 




من أناس أسميهم معاقي التفكير ...


أطلقت على أناس .. يعيشون حياتهم كما نعيشها ... لهم قدرات ... كما لك ...


لهم مشاعر وأحاسيس .. ولكنها اصتطدمت بواقع ... إن شئتم قولوا عنه متخلف ...





نعم ... واقع متخلف .. 



فنظرته لهؤلاء ... لم تتعد كونهم معاقين ... وهي نظرة فيها من التجني الشئ الكثير ...


وياله من تجني ... خذوا معاقا وضعوه في مجتمعنا هذا .. ثم انظروا إلى حالته 


... ستجد لديه أنواع العقد .. أنواع السخط على قضاء الله وقدره ...



مما يسمع من كلمات التحطيم واللامبالاة .. ومما يشاهد من نظرات الرأفة


.. التي هو ليس بحاجتها ....


لنعلم أنهم بشر ... لهم قدرات ... وما أكثر ماسمعنا عن قدرات معاقين وعاجزين ...




/
\
/








أحـبـــائي ... 



لنرأف بحالهم بدون أن نحسسهم بهذه الرأفة ...


لنشاركهم آلامهم ... لنواسيهم .. لنعطيهم حنانا سلبه منهم المجتمع ... 





شاركونا بدعوة لهم ... أو لأم صبرت عليهم .. أو لأب عطوف لم يمنعه ابنه


ـــ صاحب القدرات الخاصة وليس المعاق ــ من العطف عليه ...


شاركونا .. بكلمة .. أو تصحيح مفهوم لشخص جاهل ... 


أو أدلوا برأيكمـ، عن الموضوعـ،،








م/ن

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* وارفع البلاء عن امة *محمد* واكشف *الهم* والغم يالله بحق الصلاة *على محمد وال محمد*


*اللهم شافيهم وعافيهم وصبر والديهم*


*هناك اشخاص ينظرون الى هولاء المرضى بدون رحمه ولاشفقه وينبدونهم من المجتمع*

*هولاء الفئه من  الناس لايعرفون ان هم من يحتاجونا الى المساعده لانهم متخلفين وقاسية قلوبهم وبلا رحمه*

*هم لايدركونا ان الى هولاء المرضى رباً كريماً لاينساهم ابداً بجوده وكرمه*


*يرعاهم بعنايته ويحفهم برحمته*

*اذا قسى المجتمع عليهم فلا ننساهم نحن من دعائنا لهم بالصحه والعافيه*


*غاليتي فروحه لوقوع احرفك صدى حزين بداخلي*

*سلمت يمناش*

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*

----------


## نبراس،،،

حقا يجب ابدا الراي في هذا فكثريا ما سمعنا اشخص اعطاهم
 الله الصحه ولم يشكروها وذلك  بتعديهم على من فقدها 
مما لاشك فيه انهم بشر مثلنا لهم ما لنا من الاحترام والتقدير 
مشكوره اختي لهذا الاحساس الذي ينم عن طيب النفس 
ومراعات الاخرين كل الشكر لفرح المشرفه

----------


## فرح

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* وارفع البلاء عن امة *محمد* واكشف *الهم* والغم يالله بحق الصلاة *على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> 
> *اللهم شافيهم وعافيهم وصبر والديهم* 
> 
> *هناك اشخاص ينظرون الى هولاء المرضى بدون رحمه ولاشفقه وينبدونهم من المجتمع* 
> *هولاء الفئه من الناس لايعرفون ان هم من يحتاجونا الى المساعده لانهم متخلفين وقاسية قلوبهم وبلا رحمه* 
> *هم لايدركونا ان الى هولاء المرضى رباً كريماً لاينساهم ابداً بجوده وكرمه* 
> 
> ...



 تسلمييييييييين يالغلا ام الحلوين
وانتِ لتواااجدك يعني لي الشي الكبير 
يسعدني روووعة هالطله الحلوووه مثلك حبيبتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ...
واسأل الله لنا ولهم العااافيه 
دمتم بالحب والموووده

----------


## فرح

> حقا يجب ابدا الراي في هذا فكثريا ما سمعنا اشخص اعطاهم
> الله الصحه ولم يشكروها وذلك بتعديهم على من فقدها 
> مما لاشك فيه انهم بشر مثلنا لهم ما لنا من الاحترام والتقدير 
> مشكوره اختي لهذا الاحساس الذي ينم عن طيب النفس 
> ومراعات الاخرين كل الشكر لفرح المشرفه



 تسلم اخوووي قـــمي 
لروووعة حظووورك الطيب 
باقات من الزهووور لقلبك الطيب 
ويعطيك الف عااافيه ،،لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
دمت بخيييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نقل موفق

لابد من احتواء هذه الفئات 
وابعاد نظرات الشفقه الي بحسن نيه نظهرها
لكن مفعولها عكسي على هؤلاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو خيتووو على الطرح الجميل
يعطيك العافية
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------

